# Are you okay, North Americans?



## Chilari (Nov 1, 2012)

I know a lot of our members live in the huge area of North America, both in the States and in Canada, that has been hit by Hurricane Sandy. The photos and testimonies I've been seeing have spoken of the utter devastation caused, and I know millions are still without power especially in NJ and NY. So those of you who have been hit by Sandy - are you okay? What's the situation where you are? I've noticed it's been very quiet on the forum the last few days and there's a few members I've noticed haven't been posting. So check in when you can and let us know how you are.


----------



## MadMadys (Nov 1, 2012)

As someone in Philly, it wasn't as bad for us as some reports were saying.  I mean, lost power for a few hours, lots of trees down, with a side of flooding in some parts but overall not too bad.  NYC and New Jersey seemed to get the brunt of it.

Concern always appreciated.  Thankies!


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 1, 2012)

Where I live in Connecticut made it through relatively unscathed, we lost power but I at least got it back yesterday morning.  My sister though, who lives in New Jersey, doesn't expect power back for another two weeks.


----------



## Kit (Nov 1, 2012)

Drowning in rain here, but it's Seattle.... so that's normal for this time of year. It's just an extra helping.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree with Chilari, the forums have been really quiet since the hurricane hit the Northeastern US and Canada.

I am especially worried for Devor (he lives at New Jersey, I think) he said something about getting ready for the hurricane, and the next day he disappeared... I hope that he and his family are alright.

The storm was really bad, news agencies should be giving more coverage to this situation...


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Nov 1, 2012)

My area of PA was relatively untouched. I am very thankful for that. We got hit hard last year.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 1, 2012)

Kit said:


> Drowning in rain here, but it's Seattle.... so that's normal for this time of year. It's just an extra helping.



Seattle? Ah...the Emerald City. You know, anytime sometime tells me to stick it where the sun don't shine, I reply: "Seattle?"

Just kidding. I have family about 35 minutes from the coast in NJ. They're all doing well.

 Here's a pic from when Sandy was at her worst on the Jersey shore:








By the way, this is not photoshopped. This really is a juvenile Great White splashing around by someone's porch.


----------



## Kit (Nov 1, 2012)

Seattle? Ah...the Emerald City. You know, anytime sometime tells me to stick it where the sun don't shine, I reply: "Seattle?"
-----------------

Guy moves to Seattle. A couple of weeks of rainy weather later, he asks a kid in his apt building, "Hey! Does it ever stop raining here?" Kid replies, "How should I know? I'm only ten."


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 1, 2012)

Kit said:


> Seattle? Ah...the Emerald City. You know, anytime sometime tells me to stick it where the sun don't shine, I reply: "Seattle?"
> -----------------
> 
> Guy moves to Seattle. A couple of weeks of rainy weather later, he asks a kid in his apt building, "Hey! Does it ever stop raining here?" Kid replies, "How should I know? I'm only ten."



You can substitute Vancouver Canada for Seattle and the jokes still apply.


----------



## Devor (Nov 2, 2012)

We had it much worse than I was expecting, but don't fret for me.  Power's been out, and my wife can't get to work, but we've now had family come to pick us up for a few days.  The train we use to get into NYC is flooded, one of the stops completely destroyed, and half of Manhattan (and where we live in Jersey) is completely dark.  What surprises me most is that nobody has a generator, not even the grocery stores.  We found one lone deli with a generator, and an empty gov't office with one, and that was it.  Some people are really struggling with this one, I'm sad to say.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for checking in and letting us know you and yours are okay and what the situation is where you are Devor.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm pullin' for ya, Devor, as are so many of us.


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you're safe, Devor! The news is full of stories of generator sell-outs. All the generators in my area are being shipped off to yins because of the demand. 

I've been amazed by the amount of companies reaching out to the entire affected area. Outside of NY/NJ, I was unaware that it was anything other than a bad storm. I live in OH/PA and my supervisor at my online job wanted to know if I was OK and my credit card company (Chase) offered extensions on fees and such to all their customers in the area of the storm. By the way, Northeast OH and Western PA seem fine. We had floods and power outages, but nothing threatening or even overly inconvenient (unless you have a nice basement). Although they did postpone Halloween trick-or-treating on Wednesday!

Edit: Amazed because I assume most companies only want to take my money and don't consider buoying public opinion as a viable way to do that.


----------

